# Brushing sprays



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

For after bath, I usually use #1 all systems fabulous spray for the softening effect. I hate that smell but my family likes it.

For daily brushing I use either distilled water or lespooch creme rinse diluted to 10 times then mist them before brushing. The former for matt free brushing. The latter for matted brushing.

What sort and brand of sprays do u all use for after bathing? During brushing time?


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

i use matex-spray once a week on the brushes.
it prevents matting and keeps dirt away. i love it, the hair is so silky & straight.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use a bunch of different ones, the one I have on my grooming table is Ice on Ice and I've been trying Pure Touch altho I think it's building up on the coat a bit. I also use Thermasilk leave in, The Stuff and a few other ones. I try not to use a lot of products because I don't like the build up but it's always fun trying something new!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dove leave-in, diluted Coat Handler conditioner, Ice on Ice. 
I loooove the Thermasilk leave in, but it bother's Soda's eyes if I use it near his head. I used that for the longest time. I like the scent. 
I like the results with Crown Royal, but the scent is too heavy for me.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

We just started using Crazy Dog grooming spray. So far, I love it!

~Amy


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

My Smudge has a fine silk coat and is in long coat. My favorite is the Crown Royale Grooming Spray. I used Ice on Ice for months before trying the CR and found that I got tiny knots in the coat and that it built up quickly.

Apparently the Thermasilk Leave-in has been discontinued and is no long longer available. I've looked everywhere since so many raved about it but have been unable to find it.

Cathy A


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> My Smudge has a fine silk coat and is in long coat. My favorite is the Crown Royale Grooming Spray. I used Ice on Ice for months before trying the CR and found that I got tiny knots in the coat and that it built up quickly.
> 
> Apparently the Thermasilk Leave-in has been discontinued and is no long longer available. I've looked everywhere since so many raved about it but have been unable to find it.
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


I've got 3 bottles as someone had a bunch and was kind enough to share. Best stuff ever.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457567
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best stuff ever - is it about CR or Thermasilk?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Best stuff ever - is it about CR or Thermasilk?
[/QUOTE]


I'm sure Jackie is referring to the Thermasilk. :biggrin: Those who have it are hoarding it and don't know what they'll do when their bottles are all used up. 

Cathy A


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> \
> I'm sure Jackie is referring to the Thermasilk. :biggrin: Those who have it are hoarding it and don't know what they'll do when their bottles are all used up.
> 
> Cathy A[/B]



Cathy, next month I'm going to start ordering dog things. I'll have to get 1 or 2 new things per order to try (and calculate so it is delivered on a Mon or Tues when I'm home hehe. So many 10 year old: crate pans, crate pads, outdoor xpen, leather obed lead....and so on. Moving this tim I pulled a lot of stuff out. I had ordered one midwest collapsing crate and now I got 2 more. I love them so much better than what I have, so now I need stuff that fits....and my sewing machine is in VA! Shopping sucks! Buts its fun once you have it.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

can any1 show me how does the thermasilk conditioner looks like? I dun think I have this brand in the place I'm living.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> can any1 show me how does the thermasilk conditioner looks like? I dun think I have this brand in the place I'm living.[/B]


Thermasilk products were discontinued. The company is now marketing products under Sunsilk, but I don't like them at all. They are NOT the same as Thermasilk.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458159
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On my grooming list someone posted that the Sunsilk Therma Leave-In Conditioner was the same as the Thermasilk. I tried it last night and absolutely HATE it. Smudge's long fine silk coat feels and looks yucky. I want to wash it out ASAP.

Cathy A


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> On my grooming list someone posted that the Sunsilk Therma Leave-In Conditioner was the same as the Thermasilk. I tried it last night and absolutely HATE it. Smudge's long fine silk coat feels and looks yucky. I want to wash it out ASAP.
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


Cathy, I could have sent you the bottle I tried. I sprayed once and the smell killed me and it was not a good grooming spray either.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I see...then what about Royal Crowne? R u all using the forumula 1? There are so many versions of it which is the most worth? As in u people get the concentrate to dilute and at what dilution rate or the RTU version is different from the concentrate?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I see...then what about Royal Crowne? R u all using the forumula 1? There are so many versions of it which is the most worth? As in u people get the concentrate to dilute and at what dilution rate or the RTU version is different from the concentrate?[/B]



I'm using the Crown Royale Grooming Spray and love it. It took me awhile to get used to the fragrance but now it doesn't seem as bad as it initially did. I've used both the pre-mixed and the concentrate and I prefer the pre-mixed. Since I have a fine delicate coat I dilute it even more by adding distilled water. How much water you add will depend on your coat type. Start with a little and add more if needed.

I also love the small spay bottles by Plush Puppy and put a little of the CR in and then fill with the water. These bottles spray a very fine mist. The larger bottles don't work as well.

Make sure you get the Formula #1 for Maltese.

Cathy A


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

thks for the tip! For the concentrate, at what dilution rate is it equivalent to the RTU type? U mean the PP spray bottle is really fine? I think they r too over priced. The sea breeze comes with those bottles right?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> thks for the tip! For the concentrate, at what dilution rate is it equivalent to the RTU type? U mean the PP spray bottle is really fine? I think they r too over priced. The sea breeze comes with those bottles right?[/B]



I don't know the equivelent dilution rate. I just mix it until it looks the right shade that works for me.

Different spray bottles come with different sprayers. Most sprays are too heavy and drench the coat. I prefer to put the liquid into another spray bottle with a fine mist. Plush Puppy small is my favorite and sprays a very fine spray. They are worth the money. Don't waste your money on a ton of crappy ones like I did before finding the Plush Puppy.

Cathy A


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

is this the 1 u r refering to ?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> is this the 1 u r refering to ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the smallest one has the best spray mist.

Cathy


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

ok thks! Will check out in the stores tomorrow!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> ok thks! Will check out in the stores tomorrow![/B]



I'd be surprised if you find any quality grooming supplies in local stores. A lot of people on this site order from www.needsndesires.ca. Sign up for the newsletter and every six weeks you'll get notification of sale items.

Cathy A


----------

